# Yet another Knife ID thread..



## minibatataman (Jul 13, 2021)

Sorry guys, but I couldn't find info on this one. I got it in a trade, it's a solid little thing but I was curious about what it actually is. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## KenHash (Jul 13, 2021)

Echizen Takefu 越前　武生


----------

